# Everything single one of my mice :D



## Mischievous_Mark (Sep 9, 2008)

PLEASE DONT POST YET!!

So i got bord and decided to take a picture of every mouse i have 









All the cages/tubs









The tank where a lone boy lives.









This is where i keep all my food,bedding, floor covering. Looks empty because i need to refill it up 









This is the little boy who lives in the tank he was born 20th Aug 08 from a litter of 5 there was only 2 bucks one was rehomed in a breeding trio.









Black Diluted Tan Doe born 9th July 08









Self black doe









Champange doe, Mother to the 20th Aug 08 litter









Champange tan doe born 20th Aug 08.


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Sep 9, 2008)

Black Diluted Tan born 9th July 08









Agouti Tan doe









Standard Black doe 20th Aug 08 Litter









Black Diluted Tan born 9th July 08









This is where they live









Mis-marked dutch doe









Mis-marked dutch doe









Mis-marked dutch doe









Broken Lilac doe mother to 9th July Litter









Where these 4 live


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Sep 9, 2008)

Champagn longhaired Buck father to 4th oct 08 litter









Where he lives, yep it isnt very big but for some reason he doesnt like big cages he goes mental.









Satin buck









where the satin lives









Chocolate tan born may 3rd 08









Chocolate tan born may 3rd 08









Chocolate tan born 3rd may 08









Black tan only black tan boy in the litter born 3rd may 08









All four brothers live happily here ( they did have a hammock but destroyed it)


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Sep 9, 2008)

My frist show line buck Ku-Jo father to 3rd may 08 litter and 9th july 08 litter Yep he is licking my hand 









where he lives









Self chocolate rump white buck, havent got a picture of where he lives forgot









Mother to 3rd may 08 litter









Black tan doe ( Auntie to 3rd may 08 litter )









Black tan doe ( Auntie to 3rd may 08 litter )


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Sep 9, 2008)

There you can post now ! hehe


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2008)

WOW! So many cute meeces! How long do they take you to clean out each week?


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Sep 9, 2008)

HelloKittyHannah said:


> WOW! So many cute meeces! How long do they take you to clean out each week?


about 2 hours because i also end up playing with them  plus i have the rats to do aswel so its take ages i clean them al out on tuesday because that my day off college


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2008)

Thought it'd take longer than that actually  I have that many mice in my shed too... just mine aren't meant to be there and eat all my bunny food


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Sep 9, 2008)

Nah the tubs fit inside a bin bag so just tip it in.

Haha i get wild mice in my bedroom coming from next door they arent cleanest of people me and my dad caught the last one in a cage and set it free on the street and a ninja cat came flying from no where and grabbed it.


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2008)

Haha, that's horrible  But kinda funny in a mean way LOL. We have a wild one in our living room atm that the cat brought in well over a week ago. Keep hearing it nibbling the cupboards.
You'd think with 4 cats one of them would have taken the time to finish what they started...
Keep threatening that if I catch it it's mine


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Sep 9, 2008)

HelloKittyHannah said:


> Haha, that's horrible  But kinda funny in a mean way LOL. We have a wild one in our living room atm that the cat brought in well over a week ago. Keep hearing it nibbling the cupboards.
> You'd think with 4 cats one of them would have taken the time to finish what they started...
> Keep threatening that if I catch it it's mine


You think they would but most cat dont actually kill what they catch because they have no need to, they know there going to get food from you all the time all they are doing is playing using there natural hunting instinct to catch it then just play with it.


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2008)

I dunno... lol... we get our fair share of MOSTLY eaten mice... yeurgh!


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Sep 9, 2008)

My breeding plans if anyone is intrested.

The Black Tan buck X with the Self Black doe
The Agouti tan doe x Rump white buck
The Cham tan doe X Satin buck


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster (Aug 17, 2008)

they are soo cute

it takes me 2 hours to do my hammies
(twice a week)

and 1/2 hour each night just to get them fed and watered ^_^


then another 2 hours to play!


its fun though


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Sep 9, 2008)

Yup and its even better when the 4 brothers are working together to escape the little buggers


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster (Aug 17, 2008)

My hammies never try to escape!

aww Patrick had a new toy yesterday he loved it 

its a swing!!he goes on it in the day and he has learnt loads of tricks!!


Its so worth seeing them play !!

xx

which is your fave mouse??


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Sep 9, 2008)

u-look-like-a-hamster said:


> My hammies never try to escape!
> 
> aww Patrick had a new toy yesterday he loved it
> 
> ...


I dont really have a favourite, they are all the same to me cute random coloured fluff balls


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster (Aug 17, 2008)

haaa i dont have a fave either.

no two animals are the same they all have thier own personalities and fave things to do 


i would love some mice preferablly males...


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Sep 9, 2008)

u-look-like-a-hamster said:


> haaa i dont have a fave either.
> 
> no two animals are the same they all have thier own personalities and fave things to do
> 
> i would love some mice preferablly males...


Now please dont try and hi-jack this thread after all its about my mice not litters or culling.


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster (Aug 17, 2008)

im not lol

i would like some male mice...

i think they are cute-er

and have cute little faces that i want to smoosh(sqeeze)[nt reli]

but there ya go i cant find any any were close to me..

What are they called?


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Sep 9, 2008)

Not all of them have names

The Standard black is called Bean
The broken lilac is called Delilah 
The self black is called Beauty
The beast of a black and tan (buck ) is called Stan
The champange doe is called Charm
The Satin buck is called Lugzy
Teh champange buck is called Bobby

and i think thats it

O the Rump white is called Petal even tho its a boy :S


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster (Aug 17, 2008)

HAA since when were my post deleted !!!!!!!!

WOW 

any way i would like to get to know you pm ME!!!

haa


----------



## tj1980 (Apr 4, 2008)

all ur mice r beautiful, id love 2 b able 2 breed but i think i have enuf goin on with all my animals (see below) and a 9 yr old boy lol


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

Love the satin and the lilac there my fav i think, P.S dont tell the other mice though.....


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Sep 9, 2008)

sullivan said:


> Love the satin and the lilac there my fav i think, P.S dont tell the other mice though.....


I wont i promise


----------



## Jacqui_UK (Oct 7, 2008)

I love the chocolate and tan ones - stunning  Mice are great it is making me want more again


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Sep 9, 2008)

Jacqui_UK said:


> I love the chocolate and tan ones - stunning  Mice are great it is making me want more again


 i havent bred any chocoalte tans for awhile now, ive just kept them back just incase i need to but now theyve grown on me


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

Mischievous_Mark said:


> i havent bred any chocoalte tans for awhile now, ive just kept them back just incase i need to but now theyve grown on me


Choc and Tan are nice to. I would breed and keep more G-pigs if given the chance but in rented and the land lord would have heart falure. So would hubbs. Hes not so into the rodents as me. Love degus and chins to. I often see them advertised as people get bored of them as they dont put enough time in to get them tame. Its such a shame.


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster (Aug 17, 2008)

on the second pic the water bottle looks abitt.......green!
And they dont reli have many toys do they??


----------



## LadyH (Sep 29, 2008)

wow so many and they are all really well kept aswell


----------



## guineapigqueen (Jan 12, 2008)

I keep guineas (hense my name) and I keep Satins and I love your satin mouse, gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!! I used to have a trio of siamese and a blue himalayan a while ago, along with a hairless buck but he died prematurely at 3months old.

Emma x


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

what beautiful mice you have!


----------



## linda lloyd (Oct 17, 2008)

your mice are lovely ...


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Sep 9, 2008)

Thank You.......


----------



## GMRxIxHENDERSON (Oct 26, 2008)

aww cute mice


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Sep 9, 2008)

Thank you im expecting litters off the Agouti Tan and Self Black early next month


----------



## Amie (Oct 25, 2008)

I LOVE mice, ive always wanted one  never got round to it though..

there such gorgeous colours! im loving the black/black&Tan ones

Do you sell them very often? how much do you let them go for?


----------

